# Überschrift einfügen!



## Guest (21. Dez 2006)

Sagt mal geht das nicht das ich in meinem Programm eine Überschrift einfügen kann. 
Hier mal ein ausschnitt von meinem Coding.


```
setLayout (new GridBagLayout ());
      GridBagConstraints c = new GridBagConstraints();
      c.insets = new Insets (5,5,5,5);
      c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
      JLabel label = new JLabel("Urlaubsantrag");
      add(label,c);
      JLabel labelname = new JLabel ("Name:");
      add (labelname,c);
      c.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
      c.weightx = 1;
      c.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
      final JTextField name = new JTextField (20);
      add(name,c);
      c.gridwidth = 1;
      c.weightx = 0;
      
      JLabel labelvorname = new JLabel("Vorname:");
      add(labelvorname,c);
      c.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
      c.weightx = 1;
      final JTextField vorname = new JTextField (20);
      add(vorname,c);
```

Ich würde gern das JLabel label als Überschrift einfügen aber leider schreibts dieses immer vor mein Label labelname. Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2006)

Der Beitrag kam von mir hab mich nur vergessen einzuloggen.


----------



## hauke1981 (21. Dez 2006)

Und nochmal Beitrag kam von mir


----------



## Gast (21. Dez 2006)

Das Problem ist simpel zu lösen, denn es gibt die Möglichkeit dem Fenster mit dem Befehl c.addTitle("<<Text>>"); die Überschrieft zu geben.


----------



## hauke1981 (21. Dez 2006)

Komisch da kommt  "cannot find symbol, 
symbol  : method addTitle(java.lang.String)
location: class java.awt.GridBagConstraints
 c.addTitle("Urlaubsantrag");"


aber ich hab doch c vergeben ??


----------



## WieselAc (21. Dez 2006)

Ja hast du, der gast meinte glaub ich das du dem "Fenster" einen Titel setzten kannst, das ist aber nicht Variable c sondern höchstwahrscheinlich bei dir this. 

Ist das den überhaupt das was du suchst, die Titelleiste des frames zu editieren?!?!

in dem Fall wäre der Aufruf:



```
this.setTitle("");
```


Vermutlich willst du aebr was anderes, aber so ganz versteh ich leider nicht was du willst


----------



## unknown_member (1. Jan 2007)

also soweit ich weiß, setzt man die überschrift mit _*set*Title_, nicht mit _*add*Title_.



_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------

